# In general are reptile shows cheaper than reptile shops???



## ultimate DM (May 30, 2009)

i was wondering if the reptile and amphibians being sold at reptile shows r cheaper than the reptiles being sold in reptile shops?


----------



## funkypunk (May 14, 2009)

on the majority of time yes, but some people will try and rip you off so you have to have a rough idea of shop price


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

I know Croydon!!! my old home town!!:2thumb:best thing to do is research prices pop to rep shops, and on-line shops, then you have a rough idea when you go to the shows, we have found shows slightly cheaper but have a bigger selection to the shops, If I was starting from fresh again, I would go straight to a breeder and trust me there are loads on this forum!!what are you thinking of getting?


----------



## sharkymarky (Aug 14, 2008)

we have been to most of the shops near stoke and nottingham and doncaster has been way way cheeper than any of them


----------



## ultimate DM (May 30, 2009)

rainbowbrite said:


> I know Croydon!!! my old home town!!:2thumb:best thing to do is research prices pop to rep shops, and on-line shops, then you have a rough idea when you go to the shows, we have found shows slightly cheaper but have a bigger selection to the shops, If I was starting from fresh again, I would go straight to a breeder and trust me there are loads on this forum!!what are you thinking of getting?


NICE!! croydon rocks lol thnks for the advice . i plan on hopefullly buying a corn snake and maybe a ball python.


----------

